# little hair like wormss in my water



## blonpunk88 (Mar 22, 2010)

I have a sandy bottom freshwater fish tank and when I went to clean it today and stirred up the sand, i noticed a lot of tiny hair like worms wiggling around in the water...my fish are acting fine and my young Oscar eats them when they swim near him so doesn't seem like they're harming them, just wondering what they are and what caused them...


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

probably planaria or nematodes, their harmless and are caused by a combination of either inadequate cleaning or overfeeding.


----------



## chenchen0707 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you for sharing, you're right, you're just for me is very useful. I really like your post. 
Vibram Five Fingers
nike outlet
Tiffany jewelry
Tiffany jewelry on sale


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

yay spam....


though the bot did like my post 

On a side note, we really should look into a sticky talking about nematodes and planaria, as well as some of the other creepy crawlies that you can get in your tank. I mean we see threads like this one pop up regularily on the forum.

If i get some time ill try and throw one together sometime in the next week or so. However how do you make a thread a permanent one, or is that something the moderators have to do?


----------

